# Canon Cashback promotion prolonged until 2021-06-30 (Sweden)



## Dockland (Apr 6, 2021)

Just received info that Canon Cashback promotion is prolonged until 2021-06-30 (Sweden at least)
Nice. Going to get almost $1400 back in July or August.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 6, 2021)

I read the terms and at least in the Norwegian translation it looks like if you buy two products with cashback, you can only claim one of them?


----------



## Dockland (Apr 6, 2021)

Viggo said:


> I read the terms and at least in the Norwegian translation it looks like if you buy two products with cashback, you can only claim one of them?



*2.2.4.1 Deltagare som köpt ETT kamerahus före 31 mars 2021 kan endast göra anspråk på erbjudandet för ETT inköpt EF-objektiv.

2.2.4.2 Deltagare som köpt ETT kamerahus före 31 mars 2021 kan endast göra anspråk på erbjudandet för upp till TRE inköpta RF-objektiv.

Translated: *

2.2.4.1 Participants who purchased ONE camera body before 31 March 2021 can only claim the offer for ONE purchased EF lens.

2.2.4.2 Participants who purchased ONE camera body before 31 March 2021 can only claim the offer for up to THREE purchased RF lenses.

But, i bought 2 camera bodys in March. A R6 and a R5, The R6 with the RF 15-35 and the R5 with the RF 100-500

Perhaps it's just cashback for one camera body? But I'll get cashback for both lenses and at least one camera body I assume.


----------

